# Conroe Striper Guide



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

Went on a striper tour on Sunday with "The Fish Dude" guiding service. We were very happy with our success, limited out! Richard Tatsch is a great guide and a lot of fun! His website is fishdudetx.com. Here are a couple pics from the trip.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Congrats!! Nice mess of hybrids. Live bait?


----------



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes MrG. We caught some of them on swim baits (early morning) and live shad (late morning).


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice fish. How much did that big one weigh?


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

Dang, thats awsome. 

We were out there Friday and Saturday and we saw the fish dude's truck in the parking lot when we went out, and came back in both days. Looks like he knows how to keep customers busy out there.


----------



## bearkat08 (Dec 10, 2007)

The big one was about 9.5 lbs. Good fight. My girlfriend grew up on saltwater fishing and has not got into freshwater as much. She said that the fight of freshwater fish is nothing compared to saltwater. Now she has found a freshwater fish that she likes to catch. Hopefully we can get back out there to catch some more!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Really nice hybrids, and the 9 plus is a true lunker for Conroe!


----------

